#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Goeduitziende man, zoekt zijn ware, reageer alleen als je serieus bent!

## nourdin__

Salaam,


Ik ben een goeduitziende man (34jr.) 

Verder ben ik een serieuze, sociale, rustige en bovenal spontaan persoon.

qua. karakter zijn waarden als eer, integriteit en vriendelijkheid hoog in het vaandel. Veel humor, ook zeker ambitieus.

Ik heb mij aangemeld op maroc.nl nadat een goeie vriend van mij vertelde over zijn leuke ontmoeting.

aangezien 1:3 relaties tegenwoordig ontstaat op het internet blijkt het een mogelijkheid waar je niet meer omheen kunt.

Bij de keuze voor de moeder van mijn kinderen neig ik toch wel een verlangen te hebben naar stabiele aantrekkelijk persoon..

Als je verder nog vragen hebt,. hoor ik graag van je,.

Groet,

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## nourdin__

.......

----------


## Laatbloeier

Bekijk je inbox...als je wilt uiteraard. Mvg

----------


## Lle

Hi Nourdin, (waarschijnlijk een nick  :tong uitsteken:  )Ik ben Lale (ook een nick haha), ben 33 bijna 34 jaar en woon in omgeving Breda samen met mijn 2 kindjes onder de 5 jaar. Vanaf 4 jaar studeer ik nu Ontwikkelingspsychologie (omscholing), want ben gestopt met werken toen ik in verwachting werd. Ik had er ook bewust voor gekozen om thuis te blijven en voor de kinderen te zorgen, maar wilde wel dan een studie er naast doen. Normaliter reageer ik niet op een profieladvertentie van een man, omdat ik simpel weg niet naar advertenties kijk hahaha.Maar vandaag kreeg ik het gevoel toch wel te kijken en zal jou oproepje wat ik netjes vond en ik dus toch wilde reageren.Ik snap het als je niet terug reageert, snap dat het een hele stap is om een vrouw met 2 kleintjes beter te leren kennen. Al zie ik zelf mijn kindjes niet als een belemmering, maar als een zegen van Allah. Je krijgt een cadeau en de keus een goed mens de weide wereld in te sturen of je verpest het en zet een beschadigd mens op de wereld. Nogmaals bij deze wilde ik je een leuk berichtje sturen en hoop dat je vind wat je zoekt  :Smilie: .Hele fijne dag toegewenst, ik heb zo les dus moet afsluiten (ben ook niet een chatten/apper, maar een echte beller dus zou het sowieso niet te lang maken hahaha).Groetjes Lale

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## Indiase dame

Mashallah wat leuke oproep. Inshallah zal je lief vrouw vinden.

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## Nadoria_

Wa3alejkoumousalam, 

Graag wil ik mijn interesse kenbaar maken. Ben jij nog zoekende reageer gerust op mijn bericht om de contact voor te Zetten. 

Groetjes

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## nourdin__

up...

----------


## Sammiertje31

Als je nog op zoek bent mag je mij een bericht sturen dan stuur ik je een omschrijving van mezelf  :knipoog:  ben zelf ook 34

----------


## Nermine84

Salam aleikom
Ben jij nog zoekende reageer gerust op mijn bericht om de contact voor te Zetten.*

Nermine

----------


## nourdin__

.........

----------


## Sammiertje31

Ben je nog opnzoek? Stuur me een berichtje

----------

